# mixing of species



## serz (May 8, 2006)

I currently have a Rossella and 2 budgies but we are getting an avairy built soon so i was wondering if i can mix the species together? 
Also can these be mixed with cockatiels as i have been offered 2 for when the avairy is built. Any advice would be great : victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

From my own experience first keeping birds. You can have Rossellas with cockatiels but not Budgies, I had Budgies with cockatiels, Then i brought a pair of Rossellas, They left the cockatiels alone but they bit the legs off my Budgies.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We keep cockatiels (3) with budgies (24 max at one point). We asked at our local BS group and were told it should be ok, but obviously keep an eye on them all, as budgies may well attack the cockatiels' legs/feet.

That said, all is well and has been for the last 4 years. We don't keep Rosellas but where we bought our first budgies the guy kept them with a pair of Rosellas. Possibly, it is all down to the birds themselves and how much space they have?


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

i wouldnt keep rosellas with either species to be honest.

We have tiels and budgies together but you have to have a significantly large aviary to be able to give them space as they like to group up and also have space to escape to another area when squabbles start!


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

ok thanks for the replys  

The reason im wanting to put the rossella out is that she was kept in a travel cage from a young age and someone i used to no got her and never let her out ect so now when you let her out its a nightmare to get her back in and i think she needs to get used to flying again as although she can fly a bit round her cage when shes out and flying she pants after a few minutes cos she is not used to it and i feel cruel keeping her in a cage as eveything ive read about them has suggested that they should be kept in 2's or more and im avairys. 

I have been putting the budgie cage next to the rossellas cage and there has been no aggression shown at all so far and the rossella has even gone as far as to mimic a few noises off the budgies x


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

serz said:


> ok thanks for the replys
> 
> The reason im wanting to put the rossella out is that she was kept in a travel cage from a young age and someone i used to no got her and never let her out ect so now when you let her out its a nightmare to get her back in and i think she needs to get used to flying again as although she can fly a bit round her cage when shes out and flying she pants after a few minutes cos she is not used to it and i feel cruel keeping her in a cage as eveything ive read about them has suggested that they should be kept in 2's or more and im avairys.
> 
> I have been putting the budgie cage next to the rossellas cage and there has been no aggression shown at all so far and the rossella has even gone as far as to mimic a few noises off the budgies x


What about building your avairy. Then to go in side the avairy get a large style cage/indoor aviary for the budgies.


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

..........................................


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

what birds can you keep with budgies then please? x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

serz said:


> what birds can you keep with budgies then please? x


 
At the sanctuary we have budgies and cockatiels together, our 2 Rosellas share their aviary with 2 rabbits


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

serz said:


> what birds can you keep with budgies then please? x


Ofcourse more Budgies, IMO no problem with Cockatiels.
There is a range of Grass parakeets.

Turquoisines and Bourke.









Splendid.









Red rump.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Pointless bickering removed. Take it to pm or better still, stick each other on ignore. Honestly, sometimes its like being back in primary school.


Any further personal vendetta/slanging matches will result in infractions and possible bans.

*leaves thread open for the moment*


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

...... How do you put on ignore please


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Click on 'UserCP' in the top left corner of your screen. You can edit your ignore list under 'Settings'


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Click on User CP and it's under Settings and Options.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

Thanks


----------

